# Severely Downsizing to Old Cage for a Week



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

We are staying in a cabin with family in Tennessee in a week and a half. We have to take the hedgie, but we will get our own (small) bedroom to keep her in. Right now, she lives in a 5x5 foot cage that, while very easy to disassemble and transport, is not practical to bring for many reasons. The only option is to use her old wire cage, which is sooo much smaller: it's something like 3 1/2 feet long and 21 inches wide!

I'm worried about such a significant downsize, especially because she is a super chunk now so the cage will seem even smaller. But at the same time, she doesn't really do anything except when I force her to explore her bedroom. 

How can I get her used to her old cage before the trip? Should I transition her to the old cage a few nights or even a week beforehand? Or should I just let her explore it during bonding time for a few days prior? She often eats very little for a few days after a big change like this, so I want to minimize her stress of both the smaller cage and the trip. I know it's common to have travel cages, but the size difference with this is going to be huge! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A couple of things I would do. Let her explore the old cage, for just a few minute, a few days before you leave every day. Also make sure to bring something that smells like her like her liners with her. Keep everything as normal as possible. If possible, I would keep her in her cage the night before you leave so that she has her own smells of her house and people near by in the new cage and won't be completely shocked the next night. 

Good luck. Travelling with hedgehogs can be stressful. 

PS NO TOUCHY!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha!

You mean keep her in her old, smaller cage the night before right? I'll do all of that, thanks!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

My girl's travel cage is significantly smaller than her regular one too. I travel back home from college during breaks, so Tansy got used to switching from her regular cage to her travel cage, but of course hedgehogs are unpredictable sometimes. But Desiree's advice is very helpful! I also put my girl in the travel cage a few times (not overnight, but just so she could explore) before traveling. 

Definitely keep the same liners/sleeping stuff so she has your scent. It also helps to bring some water from your house (unless you use purified, filtered, etc), and maybe some acidophilus probiotics just in case she gets diarrhea or green poo. Sometimes I also bring an additional blanket from home to drape over her cage, just so the air in her cage smells like something familiar instead of like a new environment - but the same liners and stuff will have the same effect, so it's not entirely necessary. Oh and if you can, maybe bring a playpen or something, so you can take her out and let her stretch her legs from being in the old cage. Hopefully that makes sense. Good luck with the traveling


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Uh oh. Now she's really going to think you're gonna eat her!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice! I think the biggest thing she'll hate is that I'll have to take her dig box away. She currently loves to sleep in it instead of using it properly! But I'm hoping that a little stress might get her to use her wheel at least a little bit!


----------

